# For the early link coupler gurus



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

According to the books, the early weightless shanks were thin, embossed with the patent number, and only available in 1946. In 1947 AF went to a weightless thick shank with no patent number. Also in 1947 AF changed from a plastic frame to a metal diecast frame. Here's the thing, I have two original 630 Reading illuminated cabooses with diecast frames but both have weightless shank couplers and the couplers are normal thickness and stamped with the patent number. Perhaps I'm looking in the wrong places but I can't seem to find that combination documented anywhere but then I don't have all the books either. Anyone seen this before?

We're going out for my birthday (it's tomorrow) dinner right now so I'll post some pics when we get back.

Larry


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

......................


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

630 were made in 46-48. & 1950. So I guess anythings' possible. By the way, Happy Birthday.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks everbody for the birthday wishes. Here are the promised pics. Using a micrometer the shank width exactly matches those later shanks with weights. Note too that the truck is the slotted variety and even though the shank is the thicker variety it is stamped with the patent number. I have two of these 630 cabooses.




























Larry


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

This appears to be a standard 1947 Reading caboose, listed as a variation C. The only detail I see as a slight variation is the use of brass push pins to attach the frame rather than sheet metal screws. The trucks have a single slot with distinct stamped details and stamped journal boxes. The lettering appears white. The windows appear to be fogged plastic, with illumination.


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

I agree, except for the embossed patent number on a standard thickness weightless link coupler shank. Some sources seem to indicate that these 1947 links were not embossed. The two 1947 cabooses I now have seem to contradict that. It looks less like an anomaly and more like normal production. What I'm wondering is, does anyone have, or has anyone seen, these thick links without embossing. Is perhaps the information I found incorrect and embossing is the norm?

Larry


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

First I wanted to complement you on the great pictures if the caboose. I just located my 5th edition of Joe Deger's S Gauge Vol 1. It has a number of relevant photo's. The caboose is listed on P 126 and now is referred to as Type B. Page 225 has a close up photo of a thick shank coupler with the indent and patent number. The upper left photo on P 230 is the same truck/ coupler combination as on your caboose. Interestingly the photo on P126 even has a 1948 coupler with the indent and patent number. Apparently both variations of the coupler were in use at the same time. I personally do not have a big enough sample of 1947 cars to tell other than look at the reference material.


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

Great! Thanks for the info. Sounds like that clears it up and thanks for the compliment on the photos. Now all I have to do is find one thick shank embossed link with no weight to repair one end of one caboose that had a knuckle coupler put on it some time in the past.

Larry


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Too bad it was altered, it is a really spectacular example of a 1947 Reading caboose. It is interesting how much pitting there is on the flanges even though the pickup wheels are clean. Of course no one could say for certain that both trucks of all 1947 cars had a coupler from the same mold. I would want mine to be identical unless I knew for certain it came otherwise from the factory. 
Tom


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

Here's the one that had one coupler converted to a knuckle. I already removed the knuckle in anticipation of converting it back. The truck is a bit rusty on this one and I've been considering riveting another, better, truck on.










Larry


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I have had good luck cleaning the minor corrosion on SM trucks with WD40 and the stack corrosion (very carefully) with chrome polish. In my opinion not quite perfect but better than re riveting on a replacement truck. Strictly personal preference.
Tom


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

In case you were unaware, Port Lines Hobbies sells the repro thick shank link couplers, however I'm unsure if they have the Pat No embossed in them.


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

Yes, thanks Don, I'm waiting for Doug to get back, he's due in Apr 3rd.

Larry


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

I received my order from Doug. The thick shank links are embossed.

Larry


----------

